# Laramie German Shepherds



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this kennel? It is located here in Michigan. Any thoughts or knowledge would be helpful. Thank You.

Laramie German Shepherds


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you seen this thread? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Not a breeder I would recommend but thats just me. Is there anything about this breeder you really like?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Max & Rio look like Tanner in so many ways.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Umm all the dogs look a bit overweight IMO also not sure what it was but going through the females something just looks wierd in the chest and neck like an extra deep chest and the top of the neck going from the head to between the shoulders looks extra long? Maybe I'm losing it tonight but just doesn't look right and their female black orchid or whatever her name was looks almost mixed with like belgian shep or something. 

Definitely not at all even intrigued by them. Something about a breeders first statement being "You won't find alot of hype and B.S. here" that makes them not sound very professional at least not on the website. Then the fact they mix all possible lines together with no real purpose or goal in mind then telling someone they breed for the dogs to do the work they were originally meant to do. Well if you mix everything together and don't bother testing any of the dogs in any sort of sports then how do you know they can do what they were originally bred to do?

Definitely know you can find much better if you're trying to find a good reputable breeder ESPECIALLY in Michigan.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Some of the dogs in Jag's mother's pedigree are from Laramie Kennels. If you are looking for American show lines, she is a breeder I would recommend.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

The best thing to do (IMO) is assess the dogs & bitches & look carefully at the progeny they produce. Forget looking at pups. All pups are adorable. Look at the adults you can expect them to become. Discuss health, temperament & longevity with the breeder & others who have had her dogs if possible. Get detailed info. Observe closely & see if the info matches what you're seeing.

IF you're a decent judge of character, get a feel for the breeder & go with your gut instincts. You need a breeder that is knowledgeable about dogs & breeding in general, GSD in particular, is honest & is reasonable to work with.

Identify what you want/need in your GS & go with the dog that suits you, not the dog board experts think you should have.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

While they may look a little "heavy", it could also be they are in full show coat and have been "Foofed" out 

I happen to like the peds on them, they are ofa'ing out very high, and of course I am always attracted to a black dog.

As Daphne said, if your looking for american show lines, I would go check her and the dogs out


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Go and visit the breeder - it is always the best way to assess whether or not this person and dogs are right for you. Ask a lot of questions, look at the facility carefully, etc. If you aren't sure after that, continue looking. From the photos of the dogs they seem to be typical of American showlines, with the exception of the two from Jendhi kennels which have a small amount of German showline in their pedigree. 
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If American lines are what you're looking for, I'd definitely say look into this breeder a bit further. I've met a couple dogs from this kennel out and about over the years, not many mind you and just in every day normal settings not training or trials (pet stores, etc...) but the couple I have met seemed like nice, stable temperamented dogs, though definitely on the laid back and softer side which is to be expected with these lines. Best thing to do is meet them and the dogs, ask questions, and then get references from past puppy buyers and contact those people to get the 'real deal' on what their dogs are like and how the breeder has been to work with.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the input. I have some dear friends who have a couple of dogs out of this kennel and they are extremely happy with them. My husband and I are looking into getting a female (my husband changed his mind on getting a jack russell after much debating ). My friends suggested that I get opinions besides theres on the kennel, so once again thank you. I'm still on the fence, cause I am not one for American Lines, yet I don't think I have experience for a working line. I did see that they are breeding American and WGSL together, but what I am seeing is still dogs that are to soft. Gah, this frustrating.


----------



## cattlequeen (Nov 21, 2013)

Saw this thread and thought I would comment. We bought a puppy this spring from Judy and the pup is doing great. We have GSD companion dogs, but do a lot with them. Our "girl" is doing great, just turned a year old. She is a really nice dog, great with kids, just beautiful and structurally very correct. We lost our last GSD to cancer at 5 so genetics was very important. She does a nice job and cares about the breed. I would buy from her again.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Who are the sire and dam of your pup?


----------

